# VEPR Banned in The U.S.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Too damn bad and hopefully not for ever.

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/06/20/breaking-news-vepr-banned-u-s-due-new-russian-sanctions/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the always hanging possibility of embargo or parts/service problems is just one reason why you don't buy strictly imported weapons - nice collectors piece if you're into it - but not a practical SHTF type weapon where you're butt is hanging out ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a half dozen A-K variants, all are pre-ban.

They run from the first lot of imported Norinco's to Polytech Legends.

There were no Russian ones at the time and the Egyptian's were to come a couple years later.

I have spares for all, bought when cheap.

Back then I had a feeling the good times would not last long after they (Chinese) got caught importing full auto's.

That happened right here in this state, importer had a warehouse full of them.

Right then I started stocking up on guns, parts and ammo.

I was not too proud to own an east block gun like some were.

Don't anyone hold the breath waiting for the ban to be lifted either.


----------

